# Shed Homes



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

A lot of the times when I see people's homes that live off-grid or a homestead, it is a 1-2 person shed. My boyfriend Chris and I have taken an interest to these homes. We are not for sure yet if we are going to build one, so we can have it the way we want it (which seems best), or buy one that has already been made.

We would be insulating it and also setting it up so that it has electricity. We would like it to be 2-3 person size, have a porch, and have a half or full loft for a sleeping area and extra space.

They seem to be some what cheap (highest price one I saw being $9,500). We know it will cost extra to install the electrical things.

Anyone have a home like this that can give advice? Thanks!


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

If by shed house you mean those "tiny homes" under 450 sqft, then of course it would be cheaper than a plan that is 1000+ sqft.

Prices around here is about $100 per sqft to build, including labour and materials. Of course, you can always find free building supplies on Kijiji and Craigslist which will help keep the costs down. I'm always finding 300 sqft or so of brand new free or dirt cheap floors (extras from a recent reno), kitchen cabinets, sinks, etc. 

Electrical, plumbing and structural you cannot skimp on though.

For inspiration, there are lots of really neat designs and layouts on:

http://www.houzz.com

http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/categories/small_spaces

A few of my favorites:


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Hmmm... Can't seem to attach more than one image in a post.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

I am, personally, considering converting my current garage into a studio apartment but am just in the planning stages at the moment.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Golden Affinity said:


> Hmmm... Can't seem to attach more than one image in a post.


A home like that could be owner built for 50 bucks a square foot, or less. Quite a bit less if you scrounge materials successfully.

I built this as a rental house for 35 bucks/sqft.....1800sqft, 4 bedrms, 2.5 baths, one car garage, in 2005. I did all the labor except the heat pump, carpet and the concrete driveway.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I just sit down and draw out what I or a future renter would like or wants and build it. Stick built conventional construction. I like a poured concrete crawlspace. I use recycled materials as much as I can. Claw foot tubs, commercial sinks, used toilets, lumber and siding. I do use new metal roofing made from recycled metals. Keeps costs down and keeps it from going to the dump....James


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone! And yes I just assumed they were sheds but I guess some are not 

We'll be sure to try and used recycled materials when we can, very good idea.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is our new guest cabin. It's a shed roof design.


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## mickie8 (Mar 31, 2013)

That's what we are doing. It's being built now and will be delivered and assembled on our land next week! It's basically a shell that we will finish ourselves - I'll post pictures once it goes up :nanner:


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

Not long ago I was looking at a barn style "Tuff Shed." The largest they make in that style is 16x24 feet.

When I was younger, just me or one other, I could have easily lived in one of them. My thought was to put it on a basement and use the basement for storage of food and other items that may be temp sensitive. The main floor would be living space and the loft would be the sleeping area.

Even now, I could see myself living is such accomodations, except that, at my late fifties, I seem to be breaking down early and have physical limitations that would make it difficult to climb up to the sleeping loft.


----------



## mike554 (Jun 9, 2012)

This is not just a blatant plug to get work since I am booked up until next winter. I really want to be able to build small timber frames. Everything I have scheduled is over 2000 sq. ft. Our prices start at $12 per sq. ft. for white pine frames. They can be covered with sips for excellent energy efficiency or alternative enclosure methods can be used. Our motto is "Live Big-Build Small". We are already planning to sell our 1400 sq.ft. timber frame and build a smaller one even though it isn't quite finished.


www.mktimberworks.com


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I posted interior pics of our little cabin up on CF if you are interested and don't go on Countryside Families:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...amilies/485693-guest-cabin-picture-heavy.html


----------



## SugarMag (Jun 30, 2011)

I live in a 16x24 shed house. There is a loft 8x16. I moved here last October, haven't finished the inside yet. It's pretty cool! Since I didn't freeze to death last winter, I think it's going to work out great. Sorry, no pics yet. I hired local shed builders, a start up. They were super nice and come back to fix oversights (not too experienced).
So I recommend it, if you need a roof over your head fast!


----------



## 78Parrothead (Apr 6, 2013)

SugarMag said:


> I live in a 16x24 shed house. There is a loft 8x16. I moved here last October, haven't finished the inside yet. It's pretty cool! Since I didn't freeze to death last winter, I think it's going to work out great. Sorry, no pics yet. I hired local shed builders, a start up. They were super nice and come back to fix oversights (not too experienced).
> So I recommend it, if you need a roof over your head fast!


What did you do about septic and water?


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

That's what I'm wondering about too, the whole septic situation


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

here's my favorite "shed house". It is a 20 x 20 Home Depot shed. I talked to the owner once. Downstairs is the kitchen and general room. Then upstairs is the bed room.

I think they started out with an out house, but in the last couple of years, they added on to the back, so I think they now have a bathroom.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

These are of a small rent to own type of shed. These people have a shower under the sleeping loft to the left of the kitchen. Shower, toilet and sink in a decent sized bathroom.

The washer/drier is actually in an open room on the outside, and that's also where they are keeping their closet. they have a tarp in front of it.

Then they have a second one for 'stuff'.

Just some ideas for you.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

RaigenB said:


> That's what I'm wondering about too, the whole septic situation


You dig a hole (dug my 8' deep hole all in one day, by hand), bury your tank, connect the pipes, dig a leach field, lay field line, and be done with it. Unless you live in an enlightened area of the country where permits are required.

Or, did a hole, and build an outhouse. BTDT, too...


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the pics AngieM2! 

And thank you also Texican!


----------



## SugarMag (Jun 30, 2011)

I use a rain water cistern and manufactured composting toilet. Don't believe this land will perc.
No codes around here. Wood stove for winter and outdoor rocket stove for summer. I'm still working on improvements, new at this and on my own.


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

SugarMag- Ya we planned to get a wood stove


----------

